# My Abstract Expressionist Piano Improvisations (Critiques Wanted)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

They are in free time, and are reminiscent of big beautiful non-representational brush strokes. 
Pennywise - YouTube


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

The last time I gave an honest assessments of someone's "Masterpiece" here on TC I ended up with the composer stalking me on Facebook.

I'm not even going to listen to it lest I have some criticism.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

pianozach said:


> The last time I gave an honest assessments of someone's "Masterpiece" here on TC I ended up with the composer stalking me on Facebook.
> 
> I'm not even going to listen to it lest I have some criticism.


Ok.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks Shaughnessy.  I think it's really just ambient music in the end.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

pianozach said:


> The last time I gave an honest assessments of someone's "Masterpiece" here on TC I ended up with the composer stalking me on Facebook.
> 
> I'm not even going to listen to it lest I have some criticism.


I was keeping an eye on that thread and it turned pretty ugly. Sorry that's how it ended for you. 

I'm not a composer so I don't think I'm in a good place to give criticism myself but I congratulate you for your efforts, Captainnumber36!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Monsalvat said:


> I was keeping an eye on that thread and it turned pretty ugly. Sorry that's how it ended for you.
> 
> I'm not a composer so I don't think I'm in a good place to give criticism myself but I congratulate you for your efforts, Captainnumber36!



Any reaction is welcome. I in fact prefer non-scholarly ones, in that it is based on pleasure rather than academics more so.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

pianozach said:


> I ended up with the composer stalking me on Facebook.


And then what did he do?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> And then what did he do?


He posted on my FB wall about how I was a bully, and linked to the TC thread where I critiqued his work. So I simply deleted his comment and blocked him. I saw that he also posted his comment on his own wall as well. 

Blocking solves a FB stalking problem; merely "sleeping" them for a period of time sometimes doesn't do the trick. A few years ago a friend started posting racist stuff, so I "rested" him. In response he started spamming my FB Messenger with links to videos of racist apologists. So now I just block.

You can go to the thread and read it yourself (My Masterpiece in Composition and Sound Design). Was I being a bully? I don't think so. The guy posted his electronica dance track that he titled "My Masterpiece" on a Classical Music site. I generally don't listen to that sort of subgenre because of its repetitiveness, and it seemed like an absurd notion to post that sort of thing here, where most of the members demand a bit more depth in the music they listen to.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> They are in free time, and are reminiscent of big beautiful non-representational brush strokes.
> Pennywise - YouTube



Rather nice - it’s the sort of music I like. Simple but not predictable. Made me think of Skempton in fact.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Any reaction is welcome. I in fact prefer non-scholarly ones, in that it is based on pleasure rather than academics more so.


The fact that you put yourself out there alone deserves a compliment.  
I 've seen big mout 's who wants to be composer but they hide themselves on some obscure website.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks all.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Rather nice - it’s the sort of music I like. Simple but not predictable. Made me think of Skempton in fact.


I love what I've heard by him! Thanks for relating my work to his.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> The fact that you put yourself out there alone deserves a compliment.
> I 've seen big mout 's who wants to be composer but they hide themselves on some obscure website.


Thanks for saying that. I definitely want to be an artist, or as I like to put it, a creator.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks for saying that. I definitely want to be an artist, or as I like to put it, a creator.


Perhaps going on Instagram could help. If you , say follow a favourite of yours, you get lots of tips who is doing what.
All pianist or composers.


----------

